

Why MBAs are Going East - known
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_12/b4171086653619.htm

======
hnsummary
Article summary:

Because it’s where the money is (supposedly). Each era of MBA graduates have
their defining characteristics. The ’80s conquered Wall St, the late ’90s
conquered Silicon Valley, and now they’re off to dominate Asia. MBA graduates
taking jobs in Asia has doubled in the last 5 years, growing from 5% to more
than 10%, and it’s the promise of rapid growth which is drawing them there.
Experts say the percentage of graduates taking international jobs typically
increases during a recession, however the number of graduates now asking for
assignments in China, Vietnam, and India right now is unprecedented.

The geographic arbitrage is paying off well for these MBA grads, allowing them
partake in the upper-crust Manhattan type lifestyle of having food delivered
to them daily, maids clean up after them, and skipping around to different
Asian cities, all for the cost of living in the cheapest of cities in the US.

Chinese firms didn’t used to recruit talent from United States universities,
but that is starting to change. Large Chinese firms are showing up at
recruiting events at America’s top business universities in increasing
numbers.

<http://hnsummary.com/2010/03/29/why-mbas-are-going-east/>

~~~
jhancock
The job candidates and recruiters may be leaning in the direction of Asia. The
experience once they get there may be underwhelming. I know many young
investment bankers in Shanghai that have lost their high paying jobs in the
last year with no outlook for improvement. The major finance hubs in Asia are
anything but cheap for comfortable Western standard living.

------
JanezStupar
Now this seriously has to be some of the best news. Ever.

What more could MBA's do for us, but to all leave for east, thus ensuring
another century of western dominance.

On same note... Now I'm convinced that China will be the next bubble to burst.

~~~
hnsummary
"Looking to trade: American MBAs for Chinese hackers."

------
dbc
Because they've sucked dry their hosts in the West, and globalism allows them
to move on to another region.

With "vertical transmission", a parasite must stick around to deal with the
consequences of its actions to the host, so such arrangements evolve into
benign symbiotic relationships.

With "horizontal transmission", a parasite is free to kill its host and move
on to another. Such parasites are noted for their virulence.

------
minouye
Most of the evidence used in the article was focused on MBA's attempting to
get into China. Is there a serious demand for MBA level jobs in India/Vietnam,
by non-native MBA grads? I mean, going to Vietnam after dropping 100K on
b-school would a pretty big risk IMO.

------
henrikschroder
"If you ever want to be at a C-suite, you have to have a global skill set and
you have to have significant international exposure,"

Can someone translate this? What does it mean?

~~~
falsestprophet
Corporate doublespeak is a revolution in communication. It means that anyone
with even a weak command of the language can make it in corporate America.

I think it is inspiring.

------
code_duck
I don't know why they're going, but seriously, if they all want to stay over
there we won't miss them.

------
richieb
Wahoo!!!

